

Google's Schimdt warn young will have to change names to escape 'cyber past'  - joe_the_user
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/google/7951269/Young-will-have-to-change-names-to-escape-cyber-past-warns-Googles-Eric-Schmidt.html

======
muyyatin
What happened to "Kids will be kids"? Society might change to put less weight
on what people did when they were young.

